# Favorite aspect of hapkido



## matt.m (Nov 27, 2006)

Is your favorite piece of hapkido:

Striking/Kicking
Throwing/Modified Throwing
Wrist/Clothes Technique
Cane/Knife defense

Hapkido is a varied style, it seems that everyone has a favorite aspect.  Mine happens to be the wrist/clothes......I do enjoy the cane and punching kicking obviously.

My favorite is without question the wrist and clothes.


----------



## DerekHKD (Nov 27, 2006)

Me too Matt!  I like wrist and clothes because it is cool to see all the ways you can manipulate the body.  Plus IMO they are very practical.

Throws would be a close second place.  Simply because they are fun after you get good at falling


----------



## rockstream (Nov 28, 2006)

In my case, I like to block punching and kicking follwed by wrist lockings or body throwings. 

I like to apply and practice techniques in movement. Maybe, mainly becuase I also practice Kendo which requires incessant foot stepping and hitting.

I improve my punching and graspping power by the fast head hitting technique of Kendo with a little heavy bamboo sword.

Sungbook Bae
Ulji-Kwan HKD Master


----------



## Skip Cooper (Nov 29, 2006)

If I had to pick, it would be the wrist and clothes techniques with some striking and kicking, and then finish off the knife/cane weilding attacker with a throw.

I really can't single out one set of techniques from the other. I like all of it.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Nov 29, 2006)

I admit that I'm not sure.   Seems to vary depending on what mood I'm in when I'm training.


----------



## Paul B (Nov 30, 2006)

DerekHKD said:


> Throws would be a close second place. Simply because they are fun after you get good at falling


 
Ditto on that one!  I love it when you get a good rhythm going while working on some throws.

Grab Whoosh Bam!
Grab Whoosh Bam!
Grab Whoosh Bam!

Good stuff! :ultracool


----------



## Hapkid0ist (Nov 30, 2006)

As much as I love all the aspects, I would have to say my favorite aspect of HKD is one that you do not have listed. I love the fact that it works so well in conjunction with all the other arts I have studied. I can so easily implement pretty much any other techniques from other systems I have learnt with little to no modifications, right into our way of doing and executing.


----------

